# New Cover Art: Treacheries of the Space Marines (Contest!)



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Yet another cover art has been released, and with it a new contest for all you aspiring writers. Treacheries of the Space Marines, the upcoming Traitor Marine anthology, has confirmed its cover with this imposing Tzeentch dedicated Terminator.










But that's not all. A contest is underway to determine his name, the current leading choice is Xaphan the Faceless. In September the second submission contest for Treacheries will commence, and aspiring writers will be able to submit any story they like that revolves around Xaphan there. Competition will likely be fierce :grin:.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Great looking cover, but for some reason the terminator just doesn't look massive enough...


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

yeah, he doesn't look big enough really! oh well, liking the competition idea, shame I am focusing on film scripts these days.

Rev


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

If its a normal space marine - great cover!

If its supposed to be a terminator - shitty cover!

Not bulky enough!!! Cmon, they are supposed to be mini-dreadnoughts!!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

It looks to clean.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

He doen't look that tzeentchy to me, more khorne or word bearer ish

He definatly has been on a termi diet, looks like generic power armour rather than tactical dred armour


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I think I saw a poll made by Black Library on Facebook where they had the options, and you could vote....


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

it looks too clean, too slim. Tusks look out of place and flat. Parchments are plain with no text on them. He looks more Word Bearer than Tzeentch. No emphasis on the weapons which also look too thin and neat.

All in all, compared to the artwork that we have recently been seeing, especially for Legion of the Damned, Architect of Fate, Void Stalker, this one is a total and utter fail in my opinion...shame.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Lord of the Night said:


> Yet another cover art has been released, and with it a new contest for all you aspiring writers. Treacheries of the Space Marines, the upcoming Traitor Marine anthology, has confirmed its cover with this imposing Tzeentch dedicated Terminator.
> 
> Lord of the Night


A _Tzeentch_ dedicated Terminator?










Where is the Tzeentch iconography? I just see the eight-pointed star of Chaos used by the Black Legion. 

I kinda like the art. It looks bulky but not box-shaped like Terminators usually look like.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

bobss said:


> A _Tzeentch_ dedicated Terminator?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with Bobss here. I'd say the Terminator is Undivided, seeing as he has at least 4 Chaos Undivided marks on him, but not one Tzeentch mark... Just saying...

As for scale, it would entirely depend on the scale of a regular marine in comparison. Also the shoulder pads are more streamline, then what we see in models, and other book covers for what they should look like. The angle of the shoulder with the axe makes it out of wack, but the silhouettes in the back look a bit better, all depends on the angle really.

Basically...I like the art


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

That's a Terminator?

Really?


----------



## Darkblade (May 10, 2009)

I don't see why everyone is complaining about the bulkyness, this armor seems to be somewhat combatready instead of the ten-ton mad truck armors other people draw.

Overcompensation much?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Doesn't look Tzeentchian to me...

As others have said, he bears several Undivided sigils, some which seem to be variations of the Eye of Horus actually.


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah he looks undivided. But obviously his name is Badassgiantballs EatyourfaceoffAwesomeness also known as the feared KilleverythingIhavenoneedforadentist and the great "Big Mean Guy".


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

needs a purple tentacle grasping the power axe instead of an arm.

lets get some mutation in there!


----------



## ninthfallen (Oct 4, 2011)

Looks like a Traitor Terminator of the Oracles of Change warband.

All of the markings match.

http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Oracles_of_Change

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Oracles_of_Change#.TotLJLI08rd


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Yeah, the BL website said he's a member of the Oracles of Change. Deeeefinitely Tzeentchi.


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Throw some midnight blue paint on him, scribble some serpentine eyes and wriggling snake-things, have some tentacles and gaping maws protruding from his blood-soaked armor, and surround him in an aura of reality-bending nastiness, then call him a Tzeentchian Terminator. As it stands now, he looks more Undivided and, frankly, not that intimidating (though the tusks - or rather, mandibles, as he could be an ant for all we know - are kind of cool). His weapons are badass, though.

Besides that, the only way I could tell he was supposed to be a Terminator is the armored collar-hood.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Not a fan of the elongated Chaos Terminator tusks. Not when they first came out, and not now. Also, count me in on the whole "looks like regular power armour" crowd. Otherwise, though, I really like the Traitor Legionnaire's depiction! 

You know who does a mean Terminator? Clint Langley.





*"YES, WE CAN GO INTO THAT PLASMA REACTOR FOR YOU."*


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

that indeed is a mean looking terminator, ten times better than the oracles of change dude,


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

What chapter does he belong to?

And I don't get BL at times.

They tell you Terminator armor looks a certain way for like twenty years then bam, they release a new cover and say this is how it looks like from now on.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

They belong to the "Hammers of Dorn".

I don't blame Black Library for this, incidentally. One of the hardest things to do in a business sense is to standardize artwork across the board, when working with several different artists. Everyone has their own style, and their interpretations will ultimately vary.

Ultimately, their only real mistake is in suspending their forums. They could have more easily gathered feedback and determined what kind of artwork appeals to the broadest segment of their purchasing fan-base.

Cheers,
P.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

He still looks like a Terminator to me... *shrugs*


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I never found out why they got rid of their forums.

Anyway the Terminator is from a chapter called Hammers of Dorn?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Apparently he's Oracles of Change, which is Tzeentch.

As for Xaphan, they do realise that there are more names than reusing that which was a major player of the Vraks Campaign from only a couple of years back, only to be turned into a Spawn and killed by Grey Knights.

From someone who reads background, it would be like reading about a Settra in Fantasy, only to find out it wasn't Settra the Imperishable, but his 3rd cousin once removed who was also a Tomb King, and called Settra.

Disgraceful.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Ah didn't see the normal Space Marine picture, my bad thought he was talking about the original picture


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

You had me going there, Words! :biggrin:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Apparently he's Oracles of Change, which is Tzeentch.
> 
> As for Xaphan, they do realise that there are more names than reusing that which was a major player of the Vraks Campaign from only a couple of years back, only to be turned into a Spawn and killed by Grey Knights.
> 
> ...


Yeah but Fantasy is only a single world, whereas 40k is billions of them. Not hard to believe that multiple people have the name Xaphan or Xaphen. And yeah one guy from the Vraks campaign had that name who wasn't really that big of a deal, like you said he was turned into spawn and killed.

This new guy could be something impressive given a good enough story.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Settra is basically a faction leader. This isn't another Vect, Creed, Karl Franz, Kroak, Finubar, etc that we're talking about here. Maybe a minor tomb prince's name, or an Elector Count. Yeah, Xaphen and Xaphan are similar names, but...hey, it was the public that voted for Xaphan. I wanted the name Viator myself (which is a name I've been wanting to find a character for for well over a year now), but nooo...


----------

